# استفسار حول فصل الماء عن غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون



## أبو أحمد الشمري (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم :34:
استفسار واحد فقط وهو عن آلية فصل الماء عن غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون..
يعني انا الحين ضخيت كمية من ثاني أكسيد الكربون في ماء فتكون لدي حمض الكربونيك فما هي الآلية لفصل ثاني أكسيد الكربون عن المياه..

هل لما اترك هذا الحمض الضعيف لفترة ينفصل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون عن الماء تلقائيا؟؟ وماهي مدة الفترة اذا كان الجواب نعم ؟؟؟
ام هناك جهاز معين يقوم بهذه الطريقة؟؟ وماهي آلية عمل الجهاز اذا كان الجواب نعم ؟؟

ويعطيكم العافيه..


----------



## magomaa3 (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لأزالة ثانى أكسيد الكربون من الماء يمكنك عمل تقليب للماء مع إدخال خط هواء من أسفله.


----------



## أبو أحمد الشمري (1 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي على ردكـ..
لكن انا فهمت اني اقلب الماء وامرر من تحته تيار هوائي..
لكن لماذا سوف ينفصل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون لو فعلنا هالطريقة يعني الشرح الكيميائي ماهو ؟؟
وآلية التقليب كيف؟؟ يعني هل هناك جهاز معين للقيام بهذه الطريقة؟؟

والمعذرة ان ثقلت عليكـ... والله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## اشرف شوقي (1 مارس 2011)

_i think you must ues the degasification: is to force a column of air up-flow over a thin film or small drops of down-flow water. This procedure will oxidize iron and manganese, allow gases such as carbon dioxide, methane and hydrogen sulfide to escape and to let volatile substances such as phenol vaporize into the moving stream of air_​


----------



## أبو أحمد الشمري (1 مارس 2011)

اخوي ممكن الرد يكون بالعربي..؟؟
ومشكوووور الله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## أبو أحمد الشمري (3 مارس 2011)

للرفع
محتاج الأجوبة ضروري لإكمال مشروعي الله يعطيكم العافية.،،


----------



## مهندس وعد (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

يمكن التخلص من غاز CO2 في الماء بأستعمال جهاز طارد الغازات ( ديكايزر DEGASSIFER )عبارة عن وعاء عمودي يدخل الماء الحاوي على غاز CO2 من اعلى الوعاء ويترذذ في داخله بواسط نوزلات ويدخل الهواء بواسطة مروحة كهربائية من اسفل الوعاء ويتجه للاعلى ويخرج من فتحه تهوية VENT حاملا معه غاز CO2 .وتستعمل هذه الطريقة في وحدات انتاج الماء للمراجل البخارية DEMI WATER PRODUCTION UNIT .تحياتي .


----------



## kadhim ali (23 يوليو 2011)

حجي انت لمن تسنخدم الماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حتى نرشدك الى اضافة مواد كيماوية


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (24 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------

